
The Welfare State Is Committing Suicide by Artificial Intelligence - otoburb
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/12/25/the-welfare-state-is-committing-suicide-by-artificial-intelligence/
======
pickdenis
> And the opacity of the algorithms’ power means that it isn’t easy to
> determine when algorithmic governance stops serving the common good and
> instead becomes the servant of the powers that be. This will inevitably take
> a toll on privacy, family life, and free speech, as individuals will be
> unsure when their personal actions may come under the radar of the
> government.

Here is the whole premise upon which the argument rests. I think it's asinine
to claim something like this sans ANY qualifiers without a good historical
example. Can someone correct this author's mistake and provide a historical
anecdote of this?

